# Lunch in Tarapoto Peru



## gonewild (Mar 30, 2012)

This is what Belinda and I looked at while we ate lunch today.
Overlooking a small part of Tarapoto Peru.
There is a bunch of orchids waiting out there.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 30, 2012)

good luck finding them!


----------



## valenzino (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah...i can see something interesting on the top of that mountain...good luck climbing this beautiful places!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope you take lots of photos to share with us.


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2012)

yes please share more!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 30, 2012)

Great picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2012)

How the food?
And-
What's in bloom?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 30, 2012)

On the other side of that mountain is where P. besseae was discovered. Gonna try to see if any have grown back. Rumor has it.

I'll be posting more pictures after we get settled in.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Hope to see some good stuff. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2012)

Was Guinea Pig for lunch:wink:


----------



## gonewild (Mar 31, 2012)

Clark said:


> How the food?
> And-
> What's in bloom?



The food in Peru is excellent. Just finished having Brochette de Pollo (chicken kabobs), passion cake and delicious local coffee. For the two of us the bill was 23 soles ($8.50)

Have not gotten into the forest yet to see what is in bloom, but we are going for a hike tomorrow near town to see what shows up. Later in the week we are going to a remote area at higher elevations between Moyobamba and the Ecuador border to explore a new area where we should find many species blooming. 

I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 31, 2012)

Rick said:


> Was Guinea Pig for lunch:wink:



Nope, we don't eat Cuy. They are too cute. But did have Piquero the other day, they are not so cute and taste great.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow nice PIC! Are those all flat roofed houses? I guess they don't have to weary about snow load!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 31, 2012)

Awwww, poor Piquero (but Yum!).

Have fun and keep us posted!


----------



## Tim S (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful city I was there about 10 years ago, went on to Moyobamba from there, enjoy yourself hope to see lots of pics.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 1, 2012)

Found this plant today. It is a terrestrial but I have no idea what it is.
The flower spike comes up from the ground and since there are no leaves it is obviously deciduous. Spike is about the diameter of a pencil and 18" tall. There were a half dozen plants spaced a couple feet apart.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.orchidspecies.com/galbeyrichii.htm

Everyone else agree?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2012)

sure does look like it


----------



## gonewild (Apr 1, 2012)

kentuckiense said:


> http://www.orchidspecies.com/galbeyrichii.htm
> 
> Everyone else agree?



I do! When I saw the flower and plant I did think Galendra but I did not know any species were terrestrial. The others I have grown bloomed from the top of a leaved pseudobulb where this one is a spike growing from the rhizome. Maybe later in the season I can go back and see what the leaves look like.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2012)

pretty cool. sort of has a 'summer/christmasy' look to it


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

I like Jay's last statement, which I'm sure you can echo, Lance: "A real treat to find!!!"


----------



## Stone (Apr 1, 2012)

Lance, Please take some pics of Onc. lanceanum in situ and in flower of course.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone said:


> Lance, Please take some pics of Onc. lanceanum in situ and in flower of course.



OK, no problem. Do you remember where you put it?


----------



## gonewild (Apr 2, 2012)

Today we went to Lamas to look at possible places to live. The elevation is about 1200 meters with a climate similar to Moyobamba. Only came across one orchid growing alongside the road. But it is another strange one that I don't know.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 2, 2012)

This would be a good place to live. The view from a vacant lot on a high point in Lamas looking north towards Ecuador. The farm fields you see in the picture are mostly pineapples.






We are leaving tomorrow for Moyobamba and then north to the Cordillera del Condor and the Rio Maranon for 10 days. So no more pictures until we get back to an internet connection. I promise I'll find another orchid to show you.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like a great trip!

Would be cool to see Schomburgkia moyobambae in situ! Hope you find some -and take pictures!


----------



## Stone (Apr 2, 2012)

gonewild said:


> OK, no problem. Do you remember where you put it?



They should be everywhere there. by the side of the road, hanging from the roof etc.:rollhappy: Seriously though, looks like a beautiful place and thanks for the pics. Keep them coming!

Mike


----------



## Marc (Apr 2, 2012)

Could that pink flowered Orchid be a Sobralia or a close relative?


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 2, 2012)

Based on plant habit I'm pretty certain that is a Cleistes of some sort.

EDIT: http://orchidspecies.com/cleicaloptera.htm Minas Gerais is a long way from northern Peru, though.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I'm going to show my current GF and see what she thinks of the idea of expatriatism!!!


----------

